# Up-coming hairless ratties!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hairless carriers and hairless rats, courtesy of Pee-Pee-Trails rattery! LOL.

My boyfriend says if I ever make an official rattery, I have to name it PeePeeTrails Rattery. :
I might just do that.

Anyways, here's the buck I'm borrowing, to start me off. He's a really nice looking hairless dude! Named . . . Mr.Penis LOL. He's going in with my Amber Berkshire rat doe Ruby aka 'Doobie' tonight. Hopefully we'll get some nice carriers out of them, and THEN . . . hairless. ;D


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

I do wish you luck hairless rat breeding is not for the faint hearted


----------

